# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Apakah lampu UV submersible harus kecelup semua??

## Lufendy

Saya punya kolam koi ukuran 3x3 meter kedalaman 80cm, chamber memang hanya 1 ukuran 30x60 cm, tetapi saya menggunakan teknik aquacape jadi air dari chamber saya alirkan ke media tanam batu apung dengan volume 3.5mx30cmx30cm. Kelihatannya memang masih kurang yah??? Air beberapa hari ini keruh sekali, rencana mau saya kasih lampu uv. Masalahnya ketinggian air di chamber pompa 80cm (kadang bisa dibawah itu harus sering2 check), dan saya sudah beli lampu uv aquzonic 30w dengan panjang 87cm, tolong dibantu infonya bagi suhu suhu disini:
1. Apakah lampu uv harus semuanya tercelup?
2. Semisal saya tempatkan di outlet pompa dengan flow pompa 160L/ menit apakah aman untuk lampu UV nya?
3. Mungkin ada rekomendasi penempatan lainnya? Karena sudah saya otak atik tetap tidak bisa terendam semuanya
4. Mau saya masukan ke kolam dan dibungkus dengan pipa pralon, saya takut malah gak masimal kerja UVnya
Terimakasih atas bantuannya

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lufendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lufendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lufendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

